# compiz ignoriert mauszeiger

## backus

ich verwende gnome + compiz. sobald compiz läuft, wird so ein häßliches maus zeiger thema geladen und ich möchte gerne ein anderes cursur theme haben (Vanilla-DMZ). im netz fand ich einige anleitungen, nach denen es reichen würde die zeile "Inherits=Vanilla-DMZ" in die index.theme eines cursor themes zu schreiben das funktioniert aber nicht... weiß jemand einen anderen weg?

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm, beim installieren vom x11-base/xorg-x11 Paket wird folgendes mit erwähnt:  *Quote:*   

> LOG: postinst
> 
> Please note that the xcursors are in /usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11.
> 
> Any custom cursor sets should be placed in that directory.
> ...

 

Für einzelne User kann man ein Default-Cursor Theme vermutlich auch in einer

~/.icons/default/index.theme

setzen. (ungetestet)

----------

## backus

das habe ich wohl übersehen. andererseit existiert das verzeichnis "/usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11" nicht. gemeit ich wohl eher "/usr/share/cursors/xorg-x11"?

ich habe es jetzt ein wenig anders gemacht:

im verzeichnis "/usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11/Vanilla-DMZ" mußte ich die dateien "index.theme" und "cursor.theme" anlegen, weil diese noch nicht vorhanden waren. anschließend habe ich einen symbolischen link "/usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11/default" auf "/usr/local/share/cursors/xorg-x11/Vanilla-DMZ" angelegt und x neu gestartet... und so wie es aussieht funktioniert es ganz gut.

index.theme

```
[IconTheme]

Inherits=Vanilla-DMZ
```

cursor.theme

```
[IconTheme]

Name=Vanilla-DMZ
```

----------

